# Winchester Recalling Some .38 Special Ammo



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2019/02/john-boch/winchester-recalling-some-38-special-ammo/

https://winchester.com/Support/Customers/USA38SPVP-Recall


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the heads up!


----------

